# Is it over? I don't want my marriage to end.



## razorbladekiss (Oct 17, 2011)

*I have been married now for a year we were together 2 years prior to that of course and my husband is 10 years older than me. He was in a previous marriage and had a lot of issues with that, but that was before me! My husband and I aren't doing so good right now, you know after we got married it is kind of like he got to comfortable or something, and i know i am not alone in this. My husband and i rarely have sex but hes not to old that he cant have a sex drive.. when we do have sex i have to initiate it and there is no romance involved at all it lasts for about 5 - 10 minutes and it is over with. We fight a lot because I lack romance and he just doesn't seem to want to work on us. Our communication is very bad everytime we fight he wants to bring up his past and about how he has had a really rough time with his ex's and his family.. but thanks me for accepting him and then 5 minutes later he is back to yelling and fighting and kicking and screaming.. 

Today he kicked me... in the leg it hurt really bad i cried and he didn't seem to mind he walked away and didnt come to console me until about 30 minutes later. 

I am hurt, I feel so mistreated and unloved.. I want a happy marriage but i also know that i cant be the one to devote 110% effort

What do i do?*


----------



## love him (Oct 23, 2011)

I understand the feeling of being lonely in a relationsip .
my husban h been pulling away from me and has told me he does notlove e anymore, it broke my heart.
I knowmy husbad suffers from depresion so Iam hoping that things will get better after I move out i a cople of weks,(I don't want t loose my marriage either)
ifference is though - your husband wa vlent towards you, is this a regular thing?
Don't let him teat you lik that.
Take carex


----------



## DesperateHouseWife (Oct 24, 2011)

No man should put his hands on you. 1 year marriage you should be having sex 7 days a week. Maybe this isn't the man for you. I'm sorry why are man so f--ing cruel.


----------

